
Earliest known photos of an Apple iPad prototype - occamschainsaw
https://www.networkworld.com/article/2222798/wireless/earliest-known-photos-of-an-apple-ipad-prototype.html
======
kitsunesoba
Very interesting, looks like it used the same design language as the
iBooks/iMacs of the era, with white plastic and an outer layer of acrylic. I
wonder what OS it ran… Given the device’s thickness, I would guess it used
iBook/PowerBook hardware and ran a modified build of OS X.

